# Wiring fisher 1000



## eliteasphalt (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought a fisher 1000 from a guy who totaled his truck but he was never able to get the wiring harness out of it so I only have the controller and the spreader, after seeing the costs of new harnesses I think I might try to build my own would anybody know where I might be able to get a wiring diagram .


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=42

this will take you to their site were you can download the owners manual. You will need the serial number because there are 2 different ones for this model.

Dennis


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Save yourself the trouble and buy the harness.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree, the harness isn't too expensive.........


----------

